# Krone Bellima Round Balers



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Searching for a new round baler.

Does anyone run these? There are none around here and out of my small circle of farming friends there seems to be a consensus to stay away from them... From what I see online they look to be very popular over seas. So what do you all think?

Any info would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

Put a couple years on one before I upgraded to a fortima. Really simple no frills baler. Fixed chamber, net wrap was an option, bale ramp was an option. The one I had was hydraulic tie so there was no need for electrical hookup. It was nice to be able to hook it to any tractor easily. Pretty easy to work on, all mechanical so it was easy to see what made what happen. 
Krone changed the pickup heads on the early ones as there was some wrapping issue if the hay was just cut then baled out of a windrow and not raked.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

MFred,

So the fortima has more options then? I like the lower horse power requirement for sure! I talked to a dealer in my area last season and he tried fairly hard to talk me out of one. There main product line was Case however. He was working hard to sell me one of those, but they are awfully big and bulky. I just worry that on my hilly ground I would have issues lugging around one of the larger, heavier balers. Just racking my brain and trying to look at and explore all my options I guess. Big investment and one that I want to have and use for about 20 years! LOL!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'm happy with my Krone kr135. Simple, amazingly simple. US manufacturers have gobed so much crap onto theirs their systems have systems. I'm sold on krone.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a demand for these balers. We went to an open house at a local Deere dealer and my wife and I walked down into the yard area and there hidden behind a some large equipment and big enclosed trailer a nice tandem axle Fortima Baler, brand new. I'm like why don't they have this out front so people can see it. It's almost like they want to be the dealer for Krone but don't really want to push them.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

atgreene,

Now is that a nice solid bale? How does your system work for net or string? Manual or automatic? I no from what I have been able to find it doesn't look overly complicated.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

atgreene,

Now is that a nice solid bale? How does your system work for net or string? Manual or automatic? I no from what I have been able to find it doesn't look overly complicated.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> There is a demand for these balers. We went an open house at a local Deere dealer and my wife and I walked down into the yard area and there hidden behind a some large equipment and big enclosed trailer a nice tandem axle Fortima Baler, brand new. I'm like why don't they have this out front so people can see it. It's almost like they want to be the dealer for Krone but don't really want to push them.


There's a LOT of that going on...

A lot of dealers (around here anyway) want to snap up all the "short line" brands-- not to sell them, but to prevent some other dealer or worse yet, a smaller independent, from selling them. Eliminate the competition, so to speak...

Bet the salesman would even badmouth it if you were to ask about buying one, and recommend a much more expensive Deere with all the bells and whistles (or whatever other "mainline" brand they're selling) instead...

What I don't understand is WHY these companies continue to put up with it... I know some dealers that have the "shingle out front" saying they're a "brand X" dealer but don't have a single unit on the lot, nor have had in recent memory, if ever... Or, if they do, they have them hidden somewhere "out back" and really push their main brand or some other brand over that... I know our New Holland dealer in Shiner-- he's got a handful of NH tractors out front, and maybe 1-2 NH balers in back, but the main thing he's selling is Mahindra tractors and Kuhn hay mowers and balers... even Kuhn rakes... he's got NO NH hay mowers on the place, and I've only seen 1-2 new NH rakes in the last several years...

Our local Deere dealer has the Krone shingle out front, but I've never seen more than 2 new 3 point disk mowers there-- no balers that I can recall, or anything else. There's some dealers around with Vermeer shingles out front and no yellow equipment on the lot at all...

Seems to me some of these companies would be MUCH better off being a little pickier with who they give their dealerships to... just because "Mondo-mega machinery dealer" in a place wants to pick up their line doesn't necessarily mean they should get it... there's more to it than just being the 'biggest dealer around'. If they just want to be a dealer to "eliminate the competition" then the company would be FAR better off picking a smaller or independent dealer and giving them the dealership-- someone who's got more of an interest in actually promoting and selling the product! Not someone interested in badmouthing it or downplaying it so they can sell another green or red machine...

IMHO... Later! OL J R


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I bought an ANBO grapple from the local dealer. He was happy to sell it, he even delayed delivery so he could show it off. I did learn that as I was researching which one of what size that it was easier to call ANBO itself and get the right answers instead of waiting a day or two for mostly right answers.

Purchased a Steffens bale handler. When I called I found that the local chain of green paint dealers were the dealer. Called two different stores and got the "we don't sell them" routine. The 45 minute trip to the manufacturer solved all the problems and it was nice to mention it to the salesman the next time I was in for parts.

Must not have been enough mark up.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

CaseIH,
I upgraded to a fortima for the knives/multi-cut. The Belima is basically an old kr baler with new skin. It would have been just fine but I got a chance to upgrade at the right time. It is also nice to bale bigger and heavier bales for myself then drop down to a 4x4 bale without knives for resale bales.

The fortima is a variable chamber. It has a monitor, auto tie, bunch of sensors. Basically all controlled by an onboard computer. I haven't had problems with it, just more potential issues down the road. I plan on flipping it before it wears out so its not a big deal to me.

If I were to want to keep a baler for 20 years and be able to fix it myself in the field, the Belima would be it. And my dad could drive the Belima on a tractor he was comfortable with and is intimidated by the monitor on the fortima and its on the new tractor so there's a lot going on there for him. Usually just ends up giving up when everything starts beeping and buzzing at him.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

MFred,

That's another question for you... How does the tie system work? I haven't been able to find much info on it, I would want the net wrap for sure and it appears to be a buzzer and a button... Is it automatic from there? I am using a new holland 634 round baler now and its manual for the most part, a toggle switch and a buzzer, then me counting in order to time out the string and move the string bar along. Its a pain, and slow as all get out! Would like to have something a little more "automatic".

I never dreamed it would be this hard finding a round baler, my head is spinning form all the different brands and options! Not to mention some of these dealers are no help at all! I just don't get how they could be carrying 3 different brands, but only want to sell one. One of my local dealer sells, kubota, vermeer and new holland balers, there are 50 new holland's on the lot and that is it, he won't even discuss vermeer with me and was just as stand offish about the kubota... Then my other dealer, whom carries case and krone equipment turned right around and did the same darn thing... Sure is hard to get the info you want when talking to people like that, one would think these brands would put a stop to that kind of stuff, they would have to know its going on wouldn't they?

I wouldn't be so worried but when working with smaller horse power and hilly ground I don't want to spend all my hard earned pennies on a baler that I can't use to its full potential.

Thanks for all the insight though! Really glad I found this site!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

My kr 135 is hydraulic tie. Buzzer goes off, stop, wait for red light next to the buzzer to go off, engage tie or net, when tie or net arm returns to home, open baler, dump bale.  While closing bale chamber start forward baling again. My biggest issue is I only have 1 remote, so elect tie would be nice. I use the 3rd function on my loader to run the tie. I don't see anything on the baler that I can't work on. My gehl however, different story. As for bale, yes, not as tight as the gehl, but I'll gladly do a few more bales per field and not have any issues. Parc store in WV advertises the 125 for under $20k iirc. Personally, I'd go with the 135/belima with wide pickup. There's no doubt the big guys don't like the competition from krone. They love selling parts.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

atgreene,

I actually found the dealer over in WV yesterday. I am planning on calling them in the morning just to see what they have and if they would work with me being I'm about two hours from the store they have in Bruceton Mills. I would also agree that the 135 would probably be the one I would want. That larger pick up sure would be nice, no doubt.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

If I buy new, I plan to give them a call. $10k less than around here.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

The baler I had was hydraulic start for the tie. I actually never used the little light bale shape monitor that came with the baler.
Hydraulic tie was simple. I watched the indicators on either side of the bale chamber to see bale shape/size, when it got where I wanted it I hit the remote to start the tie while I was stopping. Once the bale grabbed the net ,release the remote and it would release the tie mechanism to start its wrap count.
Basically just a lever that rode on a bolt thread, when it got to the end it dropped off and the knife sprang up to cut the net. Very simple. Rubber roll to start the feeding of the net, simple to change rolls.

It was nice if you wanted to wrap a bale a few more times without adjusting the wrap mechanism you can just leave the hydraulic remote pressurized a little longer. And when the help forgets to release the pressure and call you to see why the net won't stop you get a bal with a 100 wraps of net to cut off.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd still like to know what the true demise of Cain Equipment was? Why Krone was taken away from him with them moving as much stuff as they did. He still has other brands but I've heard a couple different stories as far as Krone is concerned.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well I found a dealer a little closer to me and he doesn't have anything on his lot but offered to take me to an "inland port" to show me an F130 Baler today. While talking to him he mentioned something that I hadn't thought about before... He said to go onto "tractor house" or a site like that and look for krone balers and I wouldn't find many like I was looking for. I did it, and sure enough there isn't much. So is that a good gage? Or are there just not as many of them out there? Seems odd, all the other balers I have researched have been on those type sites, some allot more then others but all of them more then the Krone....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You're not going to find as many simple because there's not as many out there. Most people are going to buy a mainstream baler regardless of whether the Krone is better or not. And that may or may not be for a good reason, one being parts availability and parts price. Most people would be scared to buy a piece of equipment that probably 75-80% of farmers have never heard of. I only know of one Krone round baler around here but he's been using it for a long time. I know of a couple Krone big square balers in use near here. We have a Krone 4 basket tedder and everyone thinks it's great, built like a tank.

I suspect on Tractorhouse you're going to find more JD anything, then NH, then probably Vermeer, and so on.

There's 31 Krone round balers on Tractorhouse right now.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?bcatid=464&DidSearch=1&EID=1&LP=TH&ETID=1&catid=1135&Mantxt=krone&mdlx=Contains&DisplayExtraTHOSpecs=1&Cond=All&CTRY=usa&SO=2&btnSearch=Search&units=metric


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

We bought a kr250 around 2000 and it has treated us very well. Like everyone else has said its a very simple and mostly trouble free design. Our baler has electric tie and it works great but is slow. We bought a Vermeer last fall simply because in this area soft core bales don't sell and I've been trying to do more custom work and sell more hay. For feeding our own cattle though the krone has been a good baler and I can't really say anything bad about it if you have dealer support.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

When we started our hay odyssey, we were first thinking round bales - since have taken up squares.

However, I looked at some Krone round balers and was very impressed. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the fixed chamber baler is a soft core baler. That was appealing to me because as I understood it, the soft core bale is somewhat more forgiving of higher moisture and molding issues. My only concern was appearance of the bale. While the cows or horses don't know or care, my concern was the buyer would pay more for a solid, square cornered round bale.

If I'm baling for myself, I'd have zero hesitation with the Krone balers. I think they are a nice design.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well I went today to the inland port and saw some pretty nice looking equipment. I was wondering about the "soft core"... I do sell some hay, maybe 80 to 100 rolls a year, I hadn't given that any thought. Would that be as big an issue with the net wrap? I asked the dealer and he didn't really answer my question, his reply was that it would be pretty close density wise to the New Holland 634 I have now. Does that sound right??? You guys will have to pardon my ignorance on this subject, I am not really very educated with all this stuff. I only farm part time and as I said I'm not a big hay dealer or anything, I do sell some put mainly to locals whom have a couple horses or some goats or cattle or something. So I am wondering how big an issue it will really be for me.

Thanks again for all the assistance! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have always had New Holland round balers 851 auto tie fed cows and sold twine bales stored outside $20 per bale and compared to the the 648 net wrap they were junk bales and the price went to $40 and now the NH7060 net wrap stored inside selling all $50 to $60 bale. The net wrap really sells hay in our area and stored inside also helps. No one has asked what brand baler I have, most look a the shape and how the stack on the trailer. I run 51" net wrap on a 48" bale makes for a very good looking bale. The soft core is not as important as the hard outer shell. good luck


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sooner or later I'm going to be in the market for a new(er) round baler... and when I do, I want SIMPLICITY... I don't need or want all that electronic garbage on it that the machine cannot work without... I don't need the extra headaches or expense to keep that crap fixed and working properly... so these 'simple' Krone balers sound like precisely what I'd be looking for.

I do have a question, though... we unroll our bales at Shiner to feed, by rolling them down the hills by giving them a "flip" with the front end loader, then bumping them along with the front tire of the tractor to keep them rolling...

The soft core balers tend to just tumble the hay loose until the chamber is full, at which point as more hay comes in it starts to compress the bale from the outside. This is what causes the "star shaped" core, as more hay is crammed into the chamber from the perimeter of the bale, compressing the looser layers in the center from the outside, which would reduce their circumference (which the only way to do that is to fold the layers of fixed circumference inward in an "accordion" fold pattern.

My question is, does/has anybody unrolled soft core bales without a dedicated unroller, and if so, how did it work??

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> My question is, does/has anybody unrolled soft core bales without a dedicated unroller, and if so, how did it work??
> 
> Later! OL J R


Not personally, but the person from whom I bought my NI 4865 has a rebaling set up. The 4865 is a soft core/fixed chamber baler....and unrolling it was the reason they bought a new JD baler and sold this one. They told me it was a PITA to unroll it with their.

73, Mark


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

luke strawwalker said:


> My question is, does/has anybody unrolled soft core bales without a dedicated unroller, and if so, how did it work??
> 
> Later! OL J R


Been running a claas soft core baler for nearly 20 yrs now. We unroll the bales in the barn by hand, both dry hay and baleage. Works fine, the only part that gets a little fussy about unrolling is the very core, say 14" diameter remaining, but it is manageable.

Our baler has the rotocutter that we use almost always, those bales don't always unroll like planned if high moisture, but the bales that aren't chopped unroll very similar to a hard core bale.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

foz682 said:


> Been running a claas soft core baler for nearly 20 yrs now. We unroll the bales in the barn by hand, both dry hay and baleage. Works fine, the only part that gets a little fussy about unrolling is the very core, say 14" diameter remaining, but it is manageable.
> 
> Our baler has the rotocutter that we use almost always, those bales don't always unroll like planned if high moisture, but the bales that aren't chopped unroll very similar to a hard core bale.


Interesting...

I've been wondering about that for a long time... the M&W soft core balers were popular around Shiner for awhile years ago, but don't see as many of them anymore, so I wondered. We're still running our old Ford 552 (built by Gehl) baler, which is from the early 80's, so a first generation belt baler that despite the hydraulic pressure doesn't make very hard bales... but its paid for and it works, so....

Even without the "star core", I generally unroll by cutting and pulling the twine, giving the bale a 'flick' down the hill with the loader spears or 3 point forks, then "bump" it to keep it going with the front tires of the tractor... Once the bale gets down to about a foot in diameter or so, I have to get off the tractor and finish rolling it out by hand (or by kicking it to keep it rolling) and then kick the core apart. A lot of times, especially in tall stuff, the core gets hard to unroll anyway due to the "curl" of the tall stuff wanting to keep it wrapped around the core... so I have to step on it or pull it off the core by hand...

Anyway, just wondering... sounds like it can be a problem but is manageable...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well from all the information I have received over the past few days, I think I am going to make a move on the F130 Bellima. Looks like a good solid baler, the price is pretty close to what I want and I hope with a little more work and my trade I can hit my mark. The soft core was really about the only thing I was concerned about but after talking to you guys on the forum and doing my research I don't think that is going to be an issue at all. Now all thats left is closing the deal, and baling some hay in a few months!

Thanks again all!


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well it finally came in,now all that's left is to run some hay through it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CaseIH said:


> Well it finally came in,now all that's left is to run some hay through it.


That sure is a pretty baler CaseIH.....congratulations!

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice......what is the MSRP of that baler?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! Hope you'll post some pics and maybe videos if the finished bales/baler at work.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

348,

Yeah I hope too, got a buddy who is into posting stuff on youtube and we had thought about maybe doing a review. I couldn't find much on it during my baler search.... I looked everywhere, trust me!

Somedevildawg,

MSRP according to the dealer was something like 33K, settled at 27K. To darn much in my mind, but on track with just about everybody else. This is also a "D" model, so it has the big pick up and the bells and whistles on it. Hope its worth it! Only time will tell now!


----------



## mjk492 (May 2, 2020)

Hi Folks,

We bought a krone Bellima f31 last year. Some of the steel rods on the baler are bent. We built the wooden piece that was on here and it worked well but some of the bars are bent too much. How do you go about loosening the chain to remove and replace the steel rods with new ones? It is self tensioning but cant figure out what to loosen without screwing it up.

Thank you


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

wooden piece?


----------



## mjk492 (May 2, 2020)

One of the guys posted some images of a form to build that helps bend the steel rods back straight. It works awesome. A couple of the rods on the chain are bent too much.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't act like you dont know Krone1....
Probably a factory "update" from the dedicated product improvement that Krone does on a continuous basis....they got that idea from the old Deere "bearings" 

I have no idea the tool you suggest but I'm sure it was helpful and simple if it came from a farmer on this forum....maybe someone has taken off the rods and can be of help....obviously these two posts have no idea 

Welcome back to Haytalk.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Those deere "bearings" were made out of persimmon which is probably harder than metal. Ha.

I'm not sure if they have persimmon in Germany?

mjk492- I have some plans for a bar straightener which I thought I have posted here before. Maybe not.... It is made out of steel and it works really well. I haven't seen a wooden one before...

To release the chain tension, install and tighten nuts on these rods. There is one on either side









Once you release the tension, you can remove the bars. IIRC the best place to take them out is at the top with the tailgate open. You will need to use tie straps on either end of the chain where you break it apart to hold it in position. Otherwise it will fall out in a big pile on the floor.

If you don't have access to nuts to fit the rods, you can use the ones off of the roller adjustment plates behind the pickup.

Make sure to LOCK the tailgate whenever it is open.

Good Luck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I ain't sure, but them persimmon head Jack Nicklaus woods were awesome....purty sure the persimmons were from the America's, interesting thought tho....never thunk about it. 
Hope you're doing ok....still waitin' on that private yacht ride. I can probably pay for one after I get thru going thru my most recent purchase






 still in the "gettin to know her stage" haven't gotten too intimate yet 

Sorry to derail....carry on, but I want to see that wooden tool


----------



## mjk492 (May 2, 2020)

Krone1 can you be specific about removing the rods? top of the tailgate? when its open do you mean the rods on the bottom of the tail gate? My husband wants to be sure. thank you


----------



## mjk492 (May 2, 2020)

We figured it out....both still alive too....  bahahahahha


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I built one last year. Use acme thread. All thread won't hold up. I'm debating replacing my entire chain/bed floor as mine is worn out. Haven't gotten a firm price yet.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Great idea....thanks!


----------

